
LinkedIn Signal: A Case Study for Scala, JRuby and Voldemort - paulsb
http://www.infoq.com/articles/linkedin-scala-jruby-voldemort
======
rbranson
The ease of pairing JRuby with custom Scala/Java and the vast array of Java
libraries is amazing. While in the past polyglot either involved SOA or
complex integration using C-based glue code and lots of wrappers, this stuff
just snaps together like lego bricks. Fantastic. I recently wrote a JRuby
project built ontop of two Java libraries and it couldn't have been any
easier. Require the jar and you can just start creating and interacting with
the classes inside.

I would like to see a way to more quickly build and maintain Java/Scala code
for existing JRuby projects. It's a big deal to have to learn the entire Java
package and build workflow if you just want to write a single class to
accelerate a section of Ruby code.

